# apache Windows



## NwdxLoCo (16. Januar 2004)

Hiho  

Habe mich bei ein paar webseiten umgeguckt und die Installations anweisung genau durchgeführt.

Hatte auf der Webseite apache.org diese apache version apache_1.3.27-win32-x86-no_src.msi

Der apache hatte dann auch funktioniert....

http://netzadmin.org/server/apache/apache-grundkonfiguration.htm#a2

Es hatte auch ein Erfolg Webseite gebracht und ging dann zur PHP Installation hatte auch alles so gemacht wie es beschrieben wurde. Danach erstellte ich die Datei phpinfo.php um zu sehen ob es auch 100% funktioniert aber irgend wie geht es nicht und sitz jezz da und hab kein plan wo es darin liegen könnte.

Meine httpd.conf:

LoadModule php4_module "c:/intranet/Apache/modules/php4apache.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3 .phtml

LoadModule php4_module "c:/intranet/Apache/modules/php4apache2.dll"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3 .phtml


# php_dbase.dll     dBase-Funktionen
# php_filepro.dll   Schreibgeschützter Zugriff auf Filepro Datenbanken
# php_gd.dll        GD Bibliothek für GIF Manipulation
# php_hyperwave.dll HyperWave Funktionen
# php_imap4r2.dll   IMAP 4 Funktionen
# php_ldap.dll      LDAP Funktionen
# php_mssql.dll     MSSQL Client (benötigt MSSQL DB-Bibliotheken)
# php_snmp.dll      SNMP "get and walk" Funktionen (nur NT!)
# php_zlib.dll      ZLib Kompressions-Funktionen

# Allgemeine Einstellungen
ServerType standalone
ServerRoot "c:/intranet/Apache"
PidFile logs/httpd.pid
ScoreBoardFile logs/apache_runtime_status
Timeout 300
KeepAlive On
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100
KeepAliveTimeout 15
MaxRequestsPerChild 0
ThreadsPerChild 50

# Servereinstellungen
Port 80
ServerAdmin mail@patrick-schwarz.de
# Beachten Sie diesen Hinweis zum ServerName!
ServerName loco
UseCanonicalName Off
DocumentRoot "c:/intranet/Apache/htdocs"
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
</Directory>

<Directory "c:/intranet/Apache/htdocs">
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews Includes
    AllowOverride All
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi index.php index.php4 index.phtml
ServerSignature On

# .htaccess-Dateien
AccessFileName .htaccess
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
    Satisfy All
</Files>

TypesConfig conf/mime.types
DefaultType text/plain

# Log-Files
HostnameLookups Off
ErrorLog logs/error.log
LogLevel warn
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
CustomLog logs/access.log combined

Alias /icons/ "c:/intranet/Apache/icons/"
<Directory "c:/intranet/Apache/icons">
	Options Indexes MultiViews
	AllowOverride None
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
</Directory>

Alias /manual/ "c:/intranet/Apache/htdocs/manual/"

<Directory "c:/intranet/Apache/htdocs/manual">
	Options Indexes FollowSymlinks MultiViews
	AllowOverride None
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
</Directory>

# CGI-Script Einstellungen
ScriptInterpreterSource registry
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl

ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "c:/intranet/Apache/cgi-bin/"
<Directory "c:/intranet/Apache/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
        Options None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
</Directory>

IndexOptions FancyIndexing
AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*
AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*
AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*
AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe
AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx
AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar
AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv
AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip
AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps
AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf
AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt
AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c
AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py
AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for
AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi
AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu
AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl
AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex
AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..
AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README
AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^
AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif
ReadmeName README
HeaderName HEADER
IndexIgnore .* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t

AddEncoding x-compress Z
AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz
AddLanguage en .en
AddLanguage fr .fr
AddLanguage de .de
AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251
AddCharset CP866        .cp866
AddCharset ISO-8859-5   .iso-ru
AddCharset KOI8-R       .koi8-r
AddCharset UCS-2        .ucs2
AddCharset UCS-4        .ucs4
AddCharset UTF-8        .utf8

<IfModule mod_negotiation.c>
        LanguagePriority de en fr
</IfModule>

AddType application/x-tar .tgz

# SHTML-Dateien
AddType text/html .shtml
AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>
	BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
	BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
	BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
	BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
	BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0
</IfModule>

ScriptAlias /php/ "c:/intranet/php/"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .phtml
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe"
#
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
#
# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/> for detailed information about
# the directives.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  
#
# After this file is processed, the server will look for and process
# C:/intranet/Apache/conf/srm.conf and then C:/intranet/Apache/conf/access.conf
# unless you have overridden these with ResourceConfig and/or
# AccessConfig directives here.
#
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:
#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a
#     whole (the 'global environment').
#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,
#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.
#     These directives also provide default values for the settings
#     of all virtual hosts.
#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to
#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the
#     same Apache server process.
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/local/apache" will be interpreted by the
# server as "/usr/local/apache/logs/foo.log".
#
# NOTE: Where filenames are specified, you must use forward slashes
# instead of backslashes (e.g., "c:/apache" instead of "c:\apache").
# If a drive letter is omitted, the drive on which Apache.exe is located
# will be used by default.  It is recommended that you always supply
# an explicit drive letter in absolute paths, however, to avoid
# confusion.
#

### Section 1: Global Environment
#
# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,
# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it
# can find its configuration files.
#

#
# ServerType is either inetd, or standalone.  Inetd mode is only supported on
# Unix platforms.
#
ServerType standalone

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
ServerRoot "C:/intranet/Apache"

#
# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.
#
PidFile logs/httpd.pid




Ich hoffe jemand kann  mir helfen  thx.


----------



## NwdxLoCo (16. Januar 2004)

*httpd.conf*

#
# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information.
# Not all architectures require this.  But if yours does (you'll know because
# this file will be  created when you run Apache) then you *must* ensure that
# no two invocations of Apache share the same scoreboard file.
#
ScoreBoardFile logs/apache_runtime_status

#
# In the standard configuration, the server will process httpd.conf (this 
# file, specified by the -f command line option), srm.conf, and access.conf 
# in that order.  The latter two files are now distributed empty, as it is 
# recommended that all directives be kept in a single file for simplicity.  
# The commented-out values below are the built-in defaults.  You can have the 
# server ignore these files altogether by using "/dev/null" (for Unix) or
# "nul" (for Win32) for the arguments to the directives.
#
#ResourceConfig conf/srm.conf
#AccessConfig conf/access.conf

#
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.
#
Timeout 300

#
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.
#
KeepAlive On

#
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.
#
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.
#
KeepAliveTimeout 15

#
# Apache on Win32 always creates one child process to handle requests.  If it
# dies, another child process is created automatically.  Within the child
# process multiple threads handle incoming requests.  The next two
# directives control the behaviour of the threads and processes.
#

#
# MaxRequestsPerChild: the number of requests each child process is
# allowed to process before the child dies.  The child will exit so
# as to avoid problems after prolonged use when Apache (and maybe the
# libraries it uses) leak memory or other resources.  On most systems, this
# isn't really needed, but a few (such as Solaris) do have notable leaks
# in the libraries.  For Win32, set this value to zero (unlimited)
# unless advised otherwise.
#
# NOTE: This value does not include keepalive requests after the initial
#       request per connection. For example, if a child process handles
#       an initial request and 10 subsequent "keptalive" requests, it
#       would only count as 1 request towards this limit.
#
MaxRequestsPerChild 0

#
# Number of concurrent threads (i.e., requests) the server will allow.
# Set this value according to the responsiveness of the server (more
# requests active at once means they're all handled more slowly) and
# the amount of system resources you'll allow the server to consume.
#
ThreadsPerChild 50

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, in addition to the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
#Listen 3000
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

#
# BindAddress: You can support virtual hosts with this option. This directive
# is used to tell the server which IP address to listen to. It can either
# contain "*", an IP address, or a fully qualified Internet domain name.
# See also the <VirtualHost> and Listen directives.
#
#BindAddress *

#
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Please read the file README.DSO in the Apache 1.3 distribution for more
# details about the DSO mechanism and run `apache -l' for the list of already
# built-in (statically linked and thus always available) modules in your Apache
# binary.
#
# Note: The order in which modules are loaded is important.  Don't change
# the order below without expert advice.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so
#
#LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so
#LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so
#LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so
#LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so
#LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
#LoadModule anon_auth_module modules/mod_auth_anon.so
#LoadModule dbm_auth_module modules/mod_auth_dbm.so
#LoadModule digest_auth_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so
#LoadModule digest_module modules/mod_digest.so
#LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so
#LoadModule cern_meta_module modules/mod_cern_meta.so
#LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so
#LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so
#LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so
#LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

#
#  Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules
#  (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.
#
# The modules listed below, without a corresponding LoadModule directive,
# are static bound into the standard Apache binary distribution for Windows.
#
# Note: The order in which modules are loaded is important.  Don't change
# the order below without expert advice.
#
# [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE, UPDATE THIS TOO!]
ClearModuleList
#AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c
AddModule mod_env.c
AddModule mod_log_config.c
#AddModule mod_mime_magic.c
AddModule mod_mime.c
AddModule mod_negotiation.c
#AddModule mod_status.c
#AddModule mod_info.c
AddModule mod_include.c
AddModule mod_autoindex.c
AddModule mod_dir.c
AddModule mod_isapi.c
AddModule mod_cgi.c
AddModule mod_asis.c
AddModule mod_imap.c
AddModule mod_actions.c
#AddModule mod_speling.c
AddModule mod_userdir.c
AddModule mod_alias.c
#AddModule mod_rewrite.c
AddModule mod_access.c
AddModule mod_auth.c
#AddModule mod_auth_anon.c
#AddModule mod_auth_dbm.c
#AddModule mod_auth_digest.c
#AddModule mod_digest.c
#AddModule mod_proxy.c
#AddModule mod_cern_meta.c
#AddModule mod_expires.c
#AddModule mod_headers.c
#AddModule mod_usertrack.c
#AddModule mod_unique_id.c
AddModule mod_so.c
AddModule mod_setenvif.c


#
# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status
# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus
# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.
#
#ExtendedStatus On

### Section 2: 'Main' server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'
# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# Port: The port to which the standalone server listens.  Certain firewall
# products must be configured before Apache can listen to a specific port.
# Other running httpd servers will also interfere with this port.  Disable
# all firewall, security, and other services if you encounter problems.
# To help diagnose problems use the Windows NT command NETSTAT -a
#
Port 80

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such
# as error documents.
#
ServerAdmin webmaster@irgendwas.tld

#
# ServerName allows you to set a host name which is sent back to clients for
# your server if it's different than the one the program would get (i.e., use
# "www" instead of the host's real name).
#
# Note: You cannot just invent host names and hope they work. The name you 
# define here must be a valid DNS name for your host. If you don't understand
# this, ask your network administrator.
# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
# You will have to access it by its address (e.g., http://123.45.67.89/)
# anyway, and this will make redirections work in a sensible way.
#
# 127.0.0.1 is the TCP/IP local loop-back address, often named localhost. Your 
# machine always knows itself by this address. If you use Apache strictly for 
# local testing and development, you may use 127.0.0.1 as the server name.
#
ServerName webserver


#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "C:/intranet/Apache/htdocs"

#
# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories). 
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 
# permissions.  
#
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
</Directory>

#
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow
# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
#

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "C:/intranet/Apache/htdocs">

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

#
# UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home
# directory if a ~user request is received.
#
# Under Win32, we do not currently try to determine the home directory of
# a Windows login, so a format such as that below needs to be used.  See
# the UserDir documentation for details.
#
<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
    UserDir "C:/intranet/Apache/users/"
</IfModule>

#
# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example
# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.
#
#<Directory "C:/intranet/Apache/users">
#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
#        Order allow,deny
#        Allow from all
#    </Limit>
#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
#        Order deny,allow
#        Deny from all
#    </LimitExcept>
#</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML
# directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.
#
<IfModule mod_dir.c>
    DirectoryIndex index.html
</IfModule>

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for access control information.
#
AccessFileName .htaccess

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by
# Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization
# information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment
# these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of
# .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,
# be sure to make the corresponding changes here.
#
# Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password
# files, so this will protect those as well.
#
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
    Satisfy All
</Files>


----------



## NwdxLoCo (16. Januar 2004)

*httpd.conf*

#
# CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each
# document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy
# servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables
# this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.
#
#CacheNegotiatedDocs

#
# UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever
# Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back
# to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and
# Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will
# use the hostnameort that the client supplied, when possible.  This
# also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.
#
UseCanonicalName On

#
# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is
# to be found.
#
<IfModule mod_mime.c>
    TypesConfig conf/mime.types
</IfModule>

#
# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain

#
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.
# mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add
# it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global
# Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic
# as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.
# This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the
# module is part of the server.
#
<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>
    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic
</IfModule>


----------



## Tommy (17. Januar 2004)

Wo das genaue Problem liegt, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Es gibt allerdings bereits vorgefertigte Downloads mit Apache und anbei finden sich dann Perl, MySQL etc.

http://apachefriends.org


----------

